

10 Tips To Get Your Startup Noticed. - nathanburke
http://marketingstartups.com/2008/12/05/top-10-tips-to-get-your-startup-noticed/

======
nathanburke
Saw a bunch of Hackernews posts from startup entrepreneurs asking how to get
their product noticed, so I thought I'd throw this list together. Sure, it's a
lot of "duh" stuff, but if you go through the list and submit your site and
use each of the items, I guarantee you'll be off to a good start. Also, am I
missing a "forgot password" link? I tried to login but my password was wrong,
so I had to create a new account.

~~~
guruz
Main reason I am using that OpenId Clickpass thingy ;)

------
mattmaroon
This advice is almost entirely useless if your startup doesn't appeal to the
tech crowd.

------
nathanburke
Andrew- Just fixed that. This is the first article I've submitted through
HackerNews. Didn't realize I'd get that kind of traffic. Whoa.

I posted the article and by the time I got home, my bandwith limit was
reached. Sorry about that.

------
critke
Hey - you forgot Adwords. Not only to get clicks, but it'll also get you to
thinking about your vertical. You can't come up with good keywords unless you
know who you're targeting.

------
AndrewWarner
Ouch. I just clicked over and got a 509. Bandwidth Limit Reached.

------
akronim
what we really need is a list of "steps to get your startup noticed by the
mainstream ready to spend crowd"

------
mmilenko
Jezusfuckinchrist, it's high school do's and dont's of dating all over again.

~~~
nathanburke
I knew some people would think this is a list of "duh" things to do, but I put
it together after seeing posts asking how to get noticed. Sure, a lot of it is
basic stuff, but I thought it could be helpful for someone just starting out.

